# monsoon or mist king?



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Getting ready to start a new viv build. My question is should i go with exo terras monsoon rain system or a mist king system. If tank size is a factor im thinking a 40 breeder or bigger. Any alternate suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

For the quality of the fittings and electronics, I would suggest MistKing, if you really needed to keep the costs down, possibly the Monsoon.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Mist king hands down


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I just ordered a MistKing and you know I don't buy no junk.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Just as others have suggested, MistKing no question about it. The versatility and quality is top notch. If you are going to add vivs in the future all you need to do add nozzles and tubing and you are set.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I vote Mistking too. I'm running 4 with no issues.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

By now you have problably already chosen MistKing, but I just want to echo what the others have already said. Even though it may seem like its more $ in the beginning, think of it as an investment. In the long run I would be willing to bet that the MistKing system would outlast the Monsoon system.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Mist king. Seriously probably the single best investment for my collection.


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies so quickly. Mistking was my first choice anyway.


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Mist King here, so it's my vote


----------



## qtrhorse89 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've read about so many people complaining about the monsoon system and how it doesn't hold up so I'd go with mist king


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Monsoon is total Garbage. Mistking is only a notch better. If you want a quality product, go with the Pro-mist misting sytem from Pro-Products. Talk to Bob, hes the owner. Their misting nozzles puts out a much finer mist than either monsoon or mistking, and the nozzles are made of brass and can be disassembled and cleaned. They even have a small brass filter basket IN THE NOZZLE. A MUCH higher qulity product for only a little more mula.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a monsoon go completely bat shit on me last year. Flooded my tank with about 2 inches of water.

John


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I use a ProMist pump too, and it's held up phenomenally well, but the nozzles didn't function great for me. They leaked, and after reading about some issues with brass leeching, I switched to all MK nozzles. This was seven or eight years ago, so maybe they have upgraded the components.



pdfCrazy said:


> Monsoon is total Garbage. Mistking is only a notch better. If you want a quality product, go with the Pro-mist misting sytem from Pro-Products. Talk to Bob, hes the owner. Their misting nozzles puts out a much finer mist than either monsoon or mistking, and the nozzles are made of brass and can be disassembled and cleaned. They even have a small brass filter basket IN THE NOZZLE. A MUCH higher qulity product for only a little more mula.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> Monsoon is total Garbage. Mistking is only a notch better. If you want a quality product, go with the Pro-mist misting sytem from Pro-Products. Talk to Bob, hes the owner. Their misting nozzles puts out a much finer mist than either monsoon or mistking, and the nozzles are made of brass and can be disassembled and cleaned. They even have a small brass filter basket IN THE NOZZLE. A MUCH higher qulity product for only a little more mula.


....and you bought your about a month ago?


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have no experience with either one. However, I was in at the only locally owned pet store talking with the owner about the Monsoon system. He hates them he said he has about 40% returned by customers. The only reason he still carries them is because of the warranty he has with the company is great.

Sent from my Fire HD using tapatalk 4


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

Marty's Mistking is amazing.... 
- Alex


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Monsoon is total Garbage. Mistking is only a notch better. If you want a quality product, go with the Pro-mist misting sytem from Pro-Products. Talk to Bob, hes the owner. Their misting nozzles puts out a much finer mist than either monsoon or mistking, and the nozzles are made of brass and can be disassembled and cleaned. They even have a small brass filter basket IN THE NOZZLE. A MUCH higher qulity product for only a little more mula.





Dane said:


> I use a ProMist pump too, and it's held up phenomenally well, but the nozzles didn't function great for me. They leaked, and after reading about some issues with brass leeching, I switched to all MK nozzles. This was seven or eight years ago, so maybe they have upgraded the components.


I'm not too sure about the brass, myself. Brass is copper and zinc. I don't think I want either of those working their way into my system. I'd have to look further into reports of leaching.
Chris, I scoured the Pro-Products site. I couldn't seem to find a particle size for the mist. Did he share that information with you? I have to admit I rather doubted that it is finer than the 55 microns that Marty advertises. MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd I couldn't seem to find a flow rate, either. 

Gotta love the MistKing Seconds timer, too..


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have had a MistKing pumps, timers and nozzles for over 5 years now only problem I had was a timer that went on the fritz, I e-mailed Marty and he sent me a new one plus expedited the shipping (over the cost of the timer) to be sure I was taken care of. He always returns my e-mails promptly and really stands behind his product. 
The Monsoon systems I have seen are pitiful. 
Plus with this hobby "one viv is never enough."


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a few Mistking products I do love. The seconds timer is the best on the market for the money. The closest one to it is about $100. The little connector that goes inbetween the bulkhead and the elbow or T-union is not made by anyone else. Yes, I had quite a conversation with Bob, the owner of Pro-products on a number of occasions. They are one of the LARGEST suppliers of misting systems in the entire world. The herpetological misting systems they sell are but a miniscule portion of their bussiness. A huge chunk of their bussiness is to mining companies that use the systems to cool down the temp in mining tunnels and similar situations. The pumps are also worlds apart in longevity and durability. I tested out the per minute output of both nozzles using the identical same pump myself. Both nozzles shot into a seperate test tube. The Mistking nozzles put out approximatly 15% more volume. Also, if ran for more than 5-10 seconds, the plastic on the mistking nozzles starts to warm from the pressure and friction of the water, expanding the orifice to a small degree letting out less fine mist and larger volumes of water. Quite a few of the zoos use pro-mist systems. I encourage anyone looking into a new misting system to at least talk to Pro-products.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Many thanks for the recommendations guys. Always appreciated and as always I'll do my best to make sure you're happy.

...a bit of a turn off for me when we spend tons of energy to make things work and make sure that every customer is taken care of to the fullest and someone that's not in the hobby pushing systems for coal mines is bashing me on the phone to people. I heard that from few customers already that Mr. Pro mist has been trying to dump on me to gain some phone sales, which actually back fired for him few times as the customers come to me and tell me about it and get a MistKing. Seems like a lame tactic. I don't mind that you get a pro mist or habba mist or monsoon or whatever, it's your money spend it the way you want it. 



> The pumps are also worlds apart in longevity and durability


Unless you know how many returns on my pumps I have try not to make irrelevant comparative statements about the longevity and durability of my pumps vs any other pumps though. 

I take comfort in the fact that we sell to countless ZOOs. Especially several ZOOs that run our pumps 23.5 hrs per day to keep Kihansi spray toads breeding, even though that's probably the most brutal and abusive application for the pump possible. These pumps are not rated for that, however they were robust enough to bring the already extinct extinct toads in the wild from complete global demise. The last 69 remaining frogs in captivity turned their numbers around into tens of thousands, by being constantly sprayed to simulate the perpetual mist that they require for breeding. Now with multiple ZOOs breading them, some were reintroduced back in Tanzania.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Marty, don't be offended. Its just business. I don't know if you remember, but I spoke to you about a year ago. I told you how I was unhappy that your nozzles are totally unserviceable, and clog on me regularly by either miniscule debri, or hard water deposits. You basically told me you didn't think there would be any interest in creating a serviceable nozzle and it was never going to happen (I'm paraphrasing). I realize your contribution to the herp world with your product, and the fact that it is much more widely used. That is due entirely to your marketing, and you've been very successful at it. However........I do feel the Pro-products pumps and nozzles are a higher quality product. Its nothing personal against you.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Marty said:


> Unless you know how many returns on my pumps I have try not to make irrelevant comparative statements about the longevity and durability of my pumps vs any other pumps though.


I have a broken down mistking pump being sent to me next week so I CAN do a side by side comparative analysis of the parts and their materials. Still trying to find a broken down Pro-mist pump, they seem to be a little harder to find though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have yet to plug a mistking nozzle. Yes, I spray with purified water to prevent hard water deposits. If you don't spray with purified water, hard water deposits can eventually etch permanently into your glass.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

monsoon!

Just kidding!  Mistking is the king!

Brad

edit: sorry, I was so excited for my joke, I didn't see there were multiple pages of post.  Please ignore me and carry on with your productive conversation!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> I have a broken down mistking pump being sent to me next week so I CAN do a side by side comparative analysis of the parts and their materials. Still trying to find a broken down Pro-mist pump, they seem to be a little harder to find though.


Not sure what and how you are setting out to prove here reliability and longevity of my pumps by disassembling a unit. Don't You need my return data for this ??? 

Anyways, I don't wish to escalate this into a useless and speculative argument, but if you're not happy with the product e-mail me and we can work on things. 

Having brass tips at the end of my black nozzle assemblies as you correctly stated doesn't interest me at this time. I prefer the look of black on black and if you use tap water and debris is being sucked up and if pro mist works for you - works for me too. I use RO exclusively and run my nozzles for years with no issues or replacements as do many in the hobby. For me a misting system is a convenience tool, running tap water just doesn't make sense to me if later I have to deal with water spots and clogged nozzles.

at any rate, I do what I do and if it doesn't jive with you, pro mist sounds like a good alternative for you.


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

Just to piggy back on this thread, it appears that mistking is the way to go. I've been looking at this for a few weeks and am about to pick one out.
What do you recommend to start with? They have a few packages but I'm a bit startled to see such a price jump. The basic being around $100 and the next up, much closer to $200. Is the price increase worth what you receive? Or, does the larger package provide a set up for multiple tanks compared to the first?


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I had a monsoon go completely bat shit on me last year. Flooded my tank with about 2 inches of water.
> 
> John


I second this. Mine completely flooded a 18x18 palm viper tank. I checked into it and I guess it is quite the common problem with them. Something about water getting into the control area and messing with the automatic timer. The system will keep turning on and off at random times until the water container is completely dry or you catch it. Definitely go with Mistking.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

pdfCrazy said:


> Marty, don't be offended. Its just business. I don't know if you remember, but I spoke to you about a year ago. I told you how I was unhappy that your nozzles are totally unserviceable, and clog on me regularly by either miniscule debri, or hard water deposits. You basically told me you didn't think there would be any interest in creating a serviceable nozzle and it was never going to happen (I'm paraphrasing). I realize your contribution to the herp world with your product, and the fact that it is much more widely used. That is due entirely to your marketing, and you've been very successful at it. However........I do feel the Pro-products pumps and nozzles are a higher quality product. Its nothing personal against you.


LoL why are you misting your tanks with anything but RODI or distilled water?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

run91 said:


> Just to piggy back on this thread, it appears that mistking is the way to go. I've been looking at this for a few weeks and am about to pick one out.
> What do you recommend to start with? They have a few packages but I'm a bit startled to see such a price jump. The basic being around $100 and the next up, much closer to $200. Is the price increase worth what you receive? Or, does the larger package provide a set up for multiple tanks compared to the first?


 Everything about the packages is different from package to package. It depends on your future needs. If you know that you will never need more than 10 vivs (or rather, 10 misting heads), then get the basic package.
The ultimate package can be expanded to do up to 20 nozzles and comes with 3 nozzles. It has a bigger, stronger pump than the first one.
The Advanced package can eventually do up to 70 nozzles for a full blown frogroom. It comes standard with 10 nozzles. All packs come with Marty's "Seconds" timer. This allows you to do short cycles, like 15 or 30 seconds, rather than a minimum of one minute.
AND, his basic kit (which is a COMPLETE kit including timer) is only $99.
The Promist starter kit is NOT complete, does NOT have a timer, and starts at $119. It doesn't have the adjustable nozzles either. Lets see what the promist starts at if you are comparing apples to apples. To get the Promist with adjustable nozzles and a timer (but please not that this is NOT a seconds timer--sorry, it's all I can compare as it is all that they offer), you have to get the Promist PM-60. That kit runs $179. It does come with 2 nozzles though. So to be fair, we have to add the cost of a second nozzle, to Marty's package. That is $14.25.
Total for comparative packages:
MistKing -- $113.25
Promist -- $179.95

That seems like more that just a slight price increase. That's getting close to twice as much money, and you aren't even getting Marty's famous customer service.

Sorry Chris, don't hate me. If it works for you, great, but I am a firm believer that MistKing offers everything we need for our frogs (well, misting related obviously), without having to pay double.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Just for the record, not my intention to make this thread a flame war or 'my pump is better than your pump'. PDFCrazy, if you're happy with ProMits, OK with me and if you got something from me and you're not happy with it, let me know and we can work it out. Unfortunately running dirty water or getting the nozzles calcified doesn't really fall under warranty, but if you're really unhappy or feel ripped off PM me and I can see how I can remedy your situation and make you a bit happier.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Good read. Good back and forth. Everyone is gonna have their favorite and thats ok. 

Marty I just emailed you through the site btw. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow! This post went a lot farther than i ever expected. Monsoon is out. I did know about your products Marty but will be looking into them. Im not very keen on brass though. Thanks for all the info from all. This build is just one 40 breeder but plan on more vivs in the future so im trying to plan long term. You all are amazing. Thank you again.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

We aim to please ;-)

Richard, I hope I answered you, because I didn't see your email in particular. If I haven't email me again.


----------



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> Monsoon is total Garbage. Mistking is only a notch better. If you want a quality product, go with the Pro-mist misting sytem from Pro-Products. Talk to Bob, hes the owner. Their misting nozzles puts out a much finer mist than either monsoon or mistking, and the nozzles are made of brass and can be disassembled and cleaned. They even have a small brass filter basket IN THE NOZZLE. A MUCH higher qulity product for only a little more mula.


I am new to Dart frog keeping and just joined Dendroboard but I have been running Mistkings on my Panther Chameleons for 3-4 years. I don't know why you say the Mistking nozzle isn't able to be disassembled. Its very easy to unscrew the end of the nozzle and clean the screen. Easiest way is with a 9/16" wrench on the main body of the mister and a 1/2" socket on the actual nozzle. You can also buy replacement nozzles from Marty for $3.29ea. 





And to the OP Mistkings are great and Marty's service after the sale is top notch.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> We aim to please ;-)
> 
> Richard, I hope I answered you, because I didn't see your email in particular. If I haven't email me again.


You did Marty thanks! I will be placing my order soon. I am building a little different set up then most lol.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

These are the words directly out of martys (owners) mouth:

"DO YOU WANT A SPRAYER OR MISTER"

You can spray water using exoterra like a spray bottle.
But by no means is the exo terra mister a MISTER

Mistking is ACTUALLY a mister (fine grains of water). not water droplets being forced out of a fixture..

SO you decide from there.


----------

